# 20 Tolkien-Style Elf Names



## Challenger RPG (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool. I used the random generator on the link and got 'Saegolfin' which sounds remarkably like "Say golfing?" I really like groups of about 20 or so names like these on a piece of scrap paper. In the middle of an adventure they can be a lifesaver when you need a name in a pinch and don't want to name the guy 'George' or 'Kit-Kat'. A mix of names which can pass for towns/landmarks/dungeons/locations can also be handy, too. Players love to ask you the names of villages and citizens they've just met.


----------

